
Secure DNS not universally liked - longimanus
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/07/06/mozilla_ukisp_vallain/
======
pixl97
About the only thing I dont like about sDNS is the loss of transparency from
black box devices that perform DNS lookups while ignoring your DHCP DNS
assignments.

